# Echostar 6 alive at 72.7°



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have signal from EchoStar 6 Tp 21 at 72.7 west.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What is there ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1703752&postcount=1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1703752&postcount=1


I mean what signal is there ? SDT changes doesn't count.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I mean what signal is there ? SDT changes doesn't count.


If you want signal *level*, then ask for it otherwise the post lists the encrypted channels which are there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> I have signal from EchoStar 6 Tp 21 at 72.7 west.


I did ask after that post, so without guess it implied 'signal' thing, not tables.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You seem to be stuck on the SDT thing rather than the Sigal which contains those channels.

The signal level here is somewhat meaningless as I am using a Linear Orthogonal reception device out of band, but the quality is 20% on a scale which has no reference point. The signal does lock.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm asking for signal, but you still revolving around that changes in system tables.
Let me rephrase one more time: I did ask you what signal level on each existing tpns of E-6 at 72.7W. Have you made spectrogram for all those tpns ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you'll note the type of device used for reception (a "Linear Orthogonal reception device out of band") you should also note the irrelevance of signal levels at this juncture. Perhaps a relative signal between transponders seen could be noted ... but spectrogram would not be accurate (and could mislead).

The existence of signals from 72.7° is a good thing ... if you can swing a circular DBS LNB that way and take a spectrogram shot it would be helpful. I'm planning on repointing a dish when I get a chance (now that there is something to shoot at).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did try, but a big three at left do not allow to see the sat.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

12370, 12399, 12428, 12458, 12486, 12516, 12546, 12574 and 12602 all show signs of life at 72.7w.

However 12516 is the only on with PAT entries, rest all have varying pid activity.

I don't have a spectrum analyzer, perhaps someone can have a look.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could you please post TSReader snapshots for those muxes with PID chart ?


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope I attached the pics as per forum rules, I'm new to this.


```
0x1522 H.264 Video for program 239
0x0300 User Private for program 36862
0x1b22 Unknown usage
0x1622 H.264 Video for program 489
0x1722 H.264 Video for program 494
0x1022 H.264 Video for program 341
0x1122 H.264 Video for program 345
0x1a22 H.264 Video for program 166
0x1822 H.264 Video for program 496
0x1922 H.264 Video for program 322
0x1222 H.264 Video for program 346
0x0279 User Private for program 19007
0x0120 EMM for system ID 0x1801 (6145) Nagravision
0x0280 User Private for program 19007
0x023e User Private for program 19007
0x1322 H.264 Video for program 456
0x1422 H.264 Video for program 457
0x0265 Unknown usage
0x1fff MPEG-2 NULL Packet
0x0012 DVB Event Information Table
0x1923 MPEG-2 Audio for program 322
0x1823 MPEG-2 Audio for program 496
0x1623 MPEG-2 Audio for program 489
0x1223 MPEG-2 Audio for program 346
0x1123 MPEG-2 Audio for program 345
0x1424 MPEG-2 Audio for program 457
0x1324 MPEG-2 Audio for program 456
0x1023 MPEG-2 Audio for program 341
0x1a23 MPEG-2 Audio for program 166
0x1423 MPEG-2 Audio for program 457
0x1523 MPEG-2 Audio for program 239
0x1924 MPEG-2 Audio for program 322
0x1b24 Unknown usage
0x1b25 Unknown usage
0x1723 MPEG-2 Audio for program 494
0x1b23 Unknown usage
0x1b27 Unknown usage
0x1323 MPEG-2 Audio for program 456
0x1b26 Unknown usage
0x1024 MPEG-2 Audio for program 341
0x1b28 Unknown usage
0x0301 ISO/IEC 13818-1 private_sections for program 36862
0x0010 DVB Network Information Table
0x0021 MPEG-2 PMT for program 166
0x0011 DVB Service Definition Table
0x0000 MPEG-2 Program Assocation Table
0x0129 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 456
0x0127 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 345
0x0029 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 456
0x0027 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 345
0x0024 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 239
0x0025 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 322
0x0023 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 166
0x012e ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 496
0x012a ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 457
0x0026 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 341
0x012d ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 495
0x002b ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 489
0x002c ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 494
0x002d ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 495
0x0028 ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 346
0x002e ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 496
0x002a ECM for system ID 0x1816 (6166) Nagravision for program 457
0x0125 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 322
0x012c ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 494
0x012b ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 489
0x0123 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 166
0x0128 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 346
0x0124 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 239
0x0126 ECM for system ID 0x1810 (6160) Nagravision for program 341
0x090b Unknown usage
0x0001 MPEG-2 Conditional Access Table
0x0907 Unknown usage
0x0014 DVB Time Definition and Offset Tables
0x035d EMM for system ID 0x182d (6189) Nagravision
0x0353 EMM for system ID 0x1823 (6179) Nagravision
0x0354 EMM for system ID 0x1824 (6180) Nagravision
0x0355 EMM for system ID 0x1825 (6181) Nagravision
0x0359 EMM for system ID 0x1829 (6185) Nagravision
0x0351 EMM for system ID 0x1821 (6177) Nagravision
0x0352 EMM for system ID 0x1822 (6178) Nagravision
0x0357 EMM for system ID 0x1827 (6183) Nagravision
0x035e Unknown usage
0x035c EMM for system ID 0x182c (6188) Nagravision
0x035b EMM for system ID 0x182b (6187) Nagravision
0x035a EMM for system ID 0x182a (6186) Nagravision
0x0350 EMM for system ID 0x1820 (6176) Nagravision
0x0358 EMM for system ID 0x1828 (6184) Nagravision
0x0356 EMM for system ID 0x1826 (6182) Nagravision
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those channels mostly unencrypted - if you'll create manual ch map, you could show us thumbnails .


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Those channels mostly unencrypted - if you'll create manual ch map, you could show us thumbnails .


tsreader LITE does not allow me to define manual channels.
as for creating a manual channel map, I haven't a clue as to how to do that.

p.s. no, it's not me in the pic, I wish it was, tho.


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like most transponders are hot on E6. I need to switch to a legacy lnb to get the exact frequencies to show correctly. And, I'll bump up from the 1.8M used for this data set to a 2.4M to lock in a stronger signal. The higher frequencies set is the Directv satellite (Dishpro Lnb).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the snapshot. What device you used for it ?


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Thanks for the snapshot. What device you used for it ?


Satlook Digital NIT.


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

E6 Transponders August 4 2008 dBW


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have not fine tuned the aiming for 72.7° ... but there it is!


















I hit 72.7° by guessing a skew for aiming at 61.5° and 72.7° (using a satellite aiming tool that gives skew) and then aiming the "110°" eye of the Dish500 the best I could for 61.5°, using a single LNB in the "110°" position on the Y bracket. I moved the single over to the "119°" side ... didn't get a signal and pretty much gave up and locked it down - but decided to put the twin LNB on for the future. I was surprised when my check switch found 72.7°!

Now all I have to do is peak it. I would not read anything in to the signal strength shown in the photo, other than 72.7° is identifying itself. I really have not done anything to improve the number.

BTW: For reference, my signal strength on 61.5° TP 25 is currently 50.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: I did the check switch on my other receivers connected to the DP44 (mainly to get them to stop looking for the removed satellite) and my 301 found 72 and locks on to all odd transponders 11 and up and IDs it as Echostar 72.7 West.

Still gotta fine tune the dish for 72.7° ...


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

```
12370 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  Altitude
2  travel channel
3  Club Jenna
4  CNBC
5  HBOCY
6  MSG
7  C-Span
8  Xcess
9  Hbo Family
10 Documentary Channel
11 History International
12 Cnn Headlines
13 MAX-E
14 HBOLT
15 Noticiero Univision
16 MOMAX
17 FSN midwest
18 Tennis Encore

12399 (in the clear h.264 hd)

1  ESPN HD
2  HD Theatre
3  Sho HD
4  Hbo HD
5  TNT HD

12428 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  3abn
2  Military
3  IFC channel
4  Oxygen
5  Sleuth
7  We
8  HSN shopping
9  Daystar
10 BET
11 TCM
12 RRSAT
13 MSG ?
14 ? Religious
15 Disney
16 Comcast SportsNet
17 Big Ten

12457 (in the clear h.264 HD)

1  HDNEt
2  HDNet Movies

12486 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  Vh1
2  FSN Pitsburgh
3  Playboy
4  FSN ?
5  DYI
6  GSN
7  SUN sports
8  FSN ?
9  LMN
10 FSN Rockey Mountain
11 Playboy Espaniol
12 FSN Midwest
13 Bio
14 FSN ?
15 Fresh
16 Encore
17 EI
18 STO

12516 (Scrambled h.264)

1  CMT
2  WGN
3  SHOEX
4  ENCRW
5  EDRAM
6  ELOVE
7  SPORT
8  SPORT
9  PENT
10 REAL
11 PENT
12 XTSY
13 VOD (data only?)
14 EEPG (data only?)

12545 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  Nick
2  Espn University
3  Espn Classic
4  Bloomberg
5  Espn2
6  Mtv2
7  Cnn
8  Espn
9  Nfl
10 Espn News
11 Sho
12 Spike
13 Mtv
14 Sho2
15 The weather channel

12574 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  CheLatino
2  Scifi
3  Food
4  Comedy Central
5  TNT
6  Style
7  Angel TV 
8  A&E
9  QVC shopping 
10 USA
11 HGTV
12 Tv Land
13 ? black screen
14 History
15 E!
16 Free Speech TV
17 TBS

12603 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  Lmn
2  Ovation Tv Classica Days
3  color bars
4  outdoor
5  HRTV
6  MSNBC
7  SITV
8  HITN
9  raitalia
10 Toon Disney

12632 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1-17 color bars
18 CNBC World
19 History International

12661 (in the clear h.264 sd)

1  TVU
2  Nick GaS
3  abc Family
4  fSc
5  Discovery Kids
6  Bio
7  veria
8  Nicktoons
9  ACMax
10 Discovery
11 Sundance
12 Animal Planet
13 Boomerang
14 Bravo
15 Hallmark
16 Ion Life
```
It may not be 100% accurate either, but it's a start.


----------



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

Way to go, guys! Really good stuff for the rest of us.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Is there anything they have uplinked that is sitting there right now and is MPEG 2, or is it all MPEG 4? Also, any 'Congrats you are at 72.7' yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Today's "Uplink Report" (a record sized one) put the uplinks into the tables ...
Reportedly scrambled feeds now.

No "congrats you are at 72.7°" or similar message yet.  
I'll be happier when the uplinks there are part of the system. I had to pull 72.7° because it was confusing one of my receivers.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

James, any guestiamte drawings yet for E6 pointed at conus that you can provide, perferibly llooking similar to the guestimate of E4 @ 77w? Also, probably can pull the AMC 14 drawing off of the EKB now...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't control the EKB ... although I've still got the AMC-14 info up on my website for reference (there will be another satellite there eventually). I need to add a 77° page and a 72.7° page.

I was hoping to find an "official" map for 72.7° in one of the FCC filings - but it appears they filed without one. We have official maps for both E2 at 77° (which has since died) and E8 at 77° (which needs to wait for E11 to replace it) but I have not seen one for E6 at 72.7°. It shouldn't be much different than the E8 at 77° coverage:









If Eastern Arc is going to be all three satellites then the coverage we're looking for is the worst of the three orbitals. It doesn't appear that anything will be changing at 61.5° for a while ... 72.7° is getting all of the 110°/119° ConUS channels in MPEG4 ... 77° may end up being mostly Mexico.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

The foloowing FCC website address has the E-6 downlink maps for operation at 72.7 W:

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-147607

I also don't think that E-8 will be operated in high powered mode because of the need to operate TPs for both Mexico and the U.S. I believe Mexico gets 8 TPs and the U.S. gets the rest of what's available on E-8. I think E-8 will more likely have locals on it than national programming.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rocatman said:


> I also don't think that E-8 will be operated in high powered mode because of the need to operate TPs for both Mexico and the U.S. I believe Mexico gets 8 TPs and the U.S. gets the rest of what's available on E-8. I think E-8 will more likely have locals on it than national programming.


I agree ... especially without E2 at 77° to provide the required Mexican service. With my locals warming up on 61.5° I may not need 77° at all.

Thanks for the coverage link. 72.7° is better in Michigan than 77°. A nice Mississippi East pattern.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

rocatman said:


> The foloowing FCC website address has the E-6 downlink maps for operation at 72.7 W:
> 
> http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-147607


From looking at that map, it looks like everyone except parts of Maine will have good reception since they are in the aqua colored area.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> From looking at that map, it looks like everyone except parts of Maine will have good reception since they are in the aqua colored area.


Yes E-6 provides remarkably good coverage for the Eastern Arc from the 72.7 W slot. I wonder how good it would (will) be from 61.5 W after Nimiq 5 is launched to 72.7 W in the second half of next year.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

Anyone have Skew, elevation etc for 72.7?


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.dishpointer.com/ has Echostar 6 loaded, which will calculate azimuth and elevation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those EA channels viewing will require also MPEG-4 [ViP] receiver with a new purple smart card [G3].


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

How are those with 1000.4 and VIP receivers get the new purple smart card?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

USPS would work.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

donno when echo6 went from 11 transponders, but a blind scan today shows all 16 rhcp lit up.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

would that be hi power or medium to get 16 transponders off of E6?


----------

